# Looking for a bolt action .22



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Wanting a walnut .22lr bolt action. I don’t care old if it’s taken care of. Just want a new squirrel rifle. Doesn’t have to come with optics but wouldn’t mind a scope. 

Might consider 22wmr as well 

Located in Hartville, willing to travel a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I have one but not walnut stock if interested PM me


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

